# Gun thickness



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello all,
After years of having my carry license I think I am about ready to carry full time.
I'm a big fan of 1911s, but for many different reasons I am looking at a double action pistol I can carry loaded. 
How much of a difference does gun thickness make in concealed carry? I'm looking at the XD compact, M&P compact, but also the SIG 239 (maybe 220 since I have so many .45ACP guns) and possibly the Para carry LDA (for the 1911 feeling).
I hear lots about the grip size mattering, but I wonder about the thinckess?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

I would say it has to do with 'where' on your person you are going to carry. I like thin and lite (p3at) IWB for summer. Winter, Bursa thunder,a .38 or my .45 a-1 (only once in a while.) Clothes hide a lot.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I went from a 1911 to a Glock, and the added thickness is definitely noticeable, making the Glock more difficult to conceal. (Despite that, I prefer the Glock for its greater reliability.)

The XD is actually a single action, so I am unsure why you are considering it if you want a DA gun.

The M&P has a Glock-like trigger, which is also not a true DA, though closer than the XD.

The SIG is a traditional DA, which means it is a crunchenticker (the trigger goes _crunch_ for the first shot, then _tick_ for the second). I don't care for inconsistent triggers, but the P239 is otherwise a fine pistol. It does have a somewhat blocky slide, however.

The Para LDA trigger is nice and consistent. I personally think Paras are awfully spendy for cast guns, but they generally do work and since you are accustomed to 1911s, it might not be a bad choice.

Have you considered Kahr? Their pistols are very slim and easy to hide, and have excellent and consistent triggers.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

This has always been one of my concerns too. I can’t seem to carry IWB with anything comfortably, even my P-3AT. I use a pocket holster I made for that. I had Maximo make me a IWB for my Glock 23 but it is not comfortable for me. I know it’s not the holster because it’s a beautiful piece of work- I just think my body type is not suited for IWB. 

That means I have to OWB with either wear a long shirt or vest to cover up or carry my Kel-Tec in my pocket. I like carrying my Glock for the fact of being a .40 and having more ammo. I’m looking into a compact or micro compact 1911, maybe a Springfield EMP. I want to carry a .45 but I also want to shoot a lot so I may go with a 9mm. The EMP only comes in 9mm or .40.

Good luck- it’s a hard decision.


----------



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I'll have to check specifics on the XD. I wish I could shoot all of them first.

I am looking for a gun I can carry with a round in the chamber, ready to pull the trigger and shoot without having to flip a safety off. Also wanted something a bit safer than the 1911 style light single action trigger.

I haven't checked Kahr's out but know they have a good rep.

I'm looking at the SIG SAS with DAK trigger action too.

I agree that the Para's are expensive!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Walther now makes one that is very thin. I don't recall the name but I've seen it advertised in a couple of magazines. The advertisement keys on how thin it is. It shows an actual size picture of the top of the slide. It comes in a 9mm and a .40 cal. I'll look through my mags and see if I can find it. They might have it on their website. I looks really thin. :smt023

Edited to add website: Here's the specs on it. http://www.waltheramerica.com/webap...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=44304&isFirearm=Y


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the one Charlie is talking about is the new Walther PPS 9mm. Suppose to be the latest greatest from Walther. Good luck.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I own a 239 SAS and a Glock 23. The Sig is much more comfortable ISW and noticeably slimmer. The DAK trigger took a little getting used too, but, I like it.


----------

